# Runt questions?



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

Today we decided to purchase a runt from Craigslist (she's our second chihuahua) she's 8 weeks old and very tiny full of life and spirit, she walks really funny though, has a limp is in no pain, just crab walks side ways, some times straight. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow and are there any great questions to ask the vet? I mean she runs sideways but follows and keeps up with everyone very easily, she is just wonderful.
View attachment 36674



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Crab walking can indicate neurological problems. Your vet should be able to give you a better evaluation of her health though. She is cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

her leg like it bows out and she turns, but like I said she plays well and eats well. Just the one leg that makes her walk funny.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hope she is okay, let us know how she makes out, she is a cutie.


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

Prayers. You prob saved her  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

She is just precious!


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

She wouldn't eat her food, so went to formula and a bottle and soft science diet vet food and she's eating it up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I can't help you with your question, but just wanted to say she's adorable! I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

She's very sweet I'm trying so hard not to spoil her... She wants to sleep with us, she's whimpering I her kennel right now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you got nutri-cal handy,if she won't eat sometimes, as the runts can suffer low blood sugar levels.I have a runt and it saved her life one morning.
She is adorable,keep us posted


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

We have a doggie glucose gel for our older chi, daughter is a type 1 diabetic - so once we learned that the breed can have hypoglycemia we bought a first aid kit and glucose gel. This puppy, is taking nibbles from the food but is devouring the bottle.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like she's found the perfect home,i know it's hard not to spoil the tiny ones,and they know it.


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

We take very good care of our babies, but this one is so small and she shivers a lot, bought her a guinea pig dress cause they don't make outfits the small. And a microfiber towel to wrap her in when she isn't buried in a pocket or the chi bloom. I just want to make sure all goes well in the morning and I have a great game plan. Been reading Caesar Milan book to perfect dog and I thought "OMG I got lucky with puppy one" cause we spoiled her so bad, this puppy today whines when it's time to potty, if you tap the potty pad she goes to it and potties almost on command, but I'm a softy and if she whines I just want to let her out and snuggle.
View attachment 36682



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

This is the older one, she's my daughters partner in crime. She was a very small puppy - has anyone had issues with hernia or the soft spot on their head? Are all chihuahua same shaped heads or are they diffrent?


View attachment 36690

View attachment 36698

View attachment 36706

View attachment 36714

View attachment 36722



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I had to knit a coat for Dottie as there wasn't any small enough for her in the shops/

KrystalLeigh ( Krystal)on here knits beautiful jumpers made to measure


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome! Winter in Texas is bad, 40-50 out not ideal for chihuahuas, summer our oldest sits in the sun and bathes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/g2lkqQI_W-/


Watch her back left leg - I know the clip is short but that's what I was talking about 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is a little darling..hope your vet visit goes ok...your other chi is gorgeous also...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/64143-open-fontanel.html
Dottie's never closed up,i just watch she doesn't bang her head.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My maiya is a tiny chi 2.4 lbs at 8 months old her fontanel is pretty big a little bigger than a quarter sometimes they close sometimes not the tiny ones seem to have open ones long term. Just have to watch about head bumping. Hope ur vet can give u more insight on her leg. Goodluck your furbabies are adorable.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Couple of options for you.

1. Try to get a few cans of a better quality dog food. Science Diet is not great. A couple idea from Petco is Merrick, Blue Buffalo Wildreness, Halo etc

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

2. Depending on what the Vet says I use this product on my kids. It helps build and maintain strong bones and joints. You can order it on Amazon. 
The Wholistic Pet

Also check with KrystalLeigh, Elaina for small clothes and coats.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are a few links to Elaina's small clothes. She gets stuff for great prices and sells them here for everyone to benefit from:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/88962-new-updated-rrc-girl-things-thread.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/129929-more-bargain-things-sale.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/76233-more-things.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/links-products/125313-site-where-i-got-gidgets-outfits.html

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/links-products/125313-site-where-i-got-gidgets-outfits.html

And Krystal knits custom sweaters


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Are you positive she is 8 weeks? she looks much younger to me in the video clip, byb's often will say a dog is older to make the sale  It would also explain why she is devouring the bottle and not solid food. I would defintely get her to your vet asap, most runts grow just fine though, did you meet her parents?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Are you positive she is 8 weeks? she looks much younger to me in the video clip, byb's often will say a dog is older to make the sale  It would also explain why she is devouring the bottle and not solid food. I would defintely get her to your vet asap, most runts grow just fine though, did you meet her parents?


She is precious!
I absolutely agree with Kitty. She looks like she is younger than 8 weeks to me as well. Still has the stumble-y very young puppy movements. I'd have her to the Vet as soon as you can get an appointment.

Agree with the others in hoping that she is just young or small and will be just fine.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Darn it I can't play the video. Holly was sold to me as a 11 week old, when I took her to the vet, there are 2 vet's in this office, both agreed she was no older the 6 to 8 weeks. Some people will do anything for a fast buck, but a least Holly was eating.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Darn it I can't play the video. Holly was sold to me as a 11 week old, when I took her to the vet, there are 2 vet's in this office, both agreed she was no older the 6 to 8 weeks. Some people will do anything for a fast buck, but a least Holly was eating.


This seems to happen ALL the time, makes me shake my head.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Good advise Karen and Kitty. Just saw the video and does look really young


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with Kitty too. Best to get her checked out and make sure that she's not too young and needing that extra formula to develop properly.

She is a doll  I can't wait to see more pictures of her growing up!


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

Vet visit went very well, they said that until she is two we just need to give her glucosamine starting in a month or so. He said other than that she's healthy and she's doing great eating Iams and formula.
View attachment 36866



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

Huly, thanks for the links I'm so excited to see cute clothes for her. We stopped buy with her little dress to the family we got her from she played with her brother who was left and she kept stepping out of it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Great! did the vet say how old she was?


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

She's 7 weeks, he said as long as we put a dedicated effort into caring for her and train her she will do great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

We also got her a mesh play yard for toy breeds to give her own space


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

View attachment 36898

Nite everyone


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome! For the glucosamine go with a holistic product like I posted. It is all natural and safe. I use it on my hounds and chis.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

She is ssooooo darn cute!!


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah she's a cuddle of energy and nothing slows her down, except her dragon and bear, she is eating their faces.

My husband left the room for a second and she wanted to follow him, but she snuggled up to me. 

She tells us she has to potty by whimpering. She's far more intelligent then her siblings seemed. Their just squat, she goes to her potty pad and whines.

I'm so happy we have a heathy puppy regardless of her size and leg.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is a little darling! Can't wait to watch her grow up.  Is her name Edith?


----------



## EdithsMommy (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes her name is Edith, I can't wait for her to get bigger too! But I wouldn't want to rush it for the world, she's so cute with her tiny tail wiggling and snuggling up with toys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love her name...it fits the tiny munckin!


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

Edith is such a doll glad everything went well at the vets!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great news glad all is ok


----------

